
Show HN: Every shortcut for designers, developers and writers in one place - guessmyname
https://shortcuts.design/
======
Xelbair
Sounded promising, but the design itself put me off instantly.

It embodies everything that is wrong with modern web.

~~~
jellevdv
What's wrong with the design?

~~~
krossitalk
Each app needs to show the name of the app. I use vs code every day and didn't
recognize that logo off the top of my head. I had to click back and forth on
each logo for the ones I don't use. I get the gist though, if you're quickly
looking for shortcuts presumably you know what the logo looks like.

~~~
ryantgtg
I agree with this. I was hovering on a button and then checking the link
string in the lower left of the browser to figure out which icon was what.

IFTTT is a nice example of a button/icon heavy design that also includes
simple text descriptions.

Also, personally I would like to see vim on there.

